# Fox cancels "Terra Nova"



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Per The Hollywood Reporter:


> The news comes as Fox has an increased roster of hourlong dramas, including J.J. Abrams' _Alcatraz_ and Kiefer Sutherland-Tim Kring's _Touch_, and heavy hype surrounding its drama development. Given Terra Nova's international appeal, however, its studio, 20th Century Fox TV, will attempt to shop the big-budget series to other networks.
> 
> While the pricey dinosaur series averaged 7.5 million total viewers and 2.6 million in the advertiser-coveted adults 18-49 demo in its 11-episode first season, it failed to catch on the way the network had hoped. Its two-hour finale matched a series low in the demo, drawing a 2.1 rating among adults 18-49 and an audience of 7.2 million.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We really like Terra Nova. I have a feeling that The Finder will soon be cancelled.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Bummer. I liked that show.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Let's just hope Fox does not replace this with yet another series featuring Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Another casualty of the 1/3rd of the year season style...
Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn, I was looking forward to the second season.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow, that sucks! Terra Nova was REALLY good!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, that's 15 hours freed off the DVR.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Agreed Herd. I won't delete them all yet in case it gets picked up somewhere else, but probably just a matter of time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Good old FOX... %(*#$&(*@


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I was looking forward to another season as well especially how it ended.That being said couldn't Fox at least think of moving this to FX .Hopefully someone else will pick up this show beside networks possibly A&E ,USA or TNT etc.I think Fox was short sighted with this and also cancelling Chicago Code last year as well.I,m surprise Chicago Code wasn't picked up by one of the cable nets like they did with Southland which,TNT rescued from NBC and has thrived since.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Yet another show that won't have an ending. I think fox should replace it with another talent show.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm disappointed also, but like most of you, I have come to expect it from Fox. I'm still missing _Human Target_ too.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spaul said:


> .Hopefully someone else will pick up this show beside networks possibly A&E ,USA or TNT etc.


Problem I see with one of the cable outlets picking it up is the production costs. Terra Nova was supposedly a very expensive show to make, I read the pilot alone cost nearly $20 million and when you take into account a show like USA's Burn Notice costs under 2 million. I just can not see one of the cable outlets willing to fork out that kind of money.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Dammmnnnn you fox all to hell!!! What's next Alcatraz? What's the point of even getting involved with Touch if they can't give any new shows a chance? What are they going to replace these shows with? More garbage like american a-hole or crap factor? Or Nascar? I'm done with fox!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Per The Hollywood Reporter:


It's FOX. I guess I should count myself lucky we managed to have "Fringe" as long as we have, and two seasons of "Human Target."

All I know, is that if they renew Alcatraz over this, I'll be ticked...

~Alan


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> All I know, is that if they renew Alcatraz over this, I'll be ticked...


That's funny, because just last night my wife and I were ready to give up on Alcatraz.

And I was hoping that its demise would at least save Terra Nova...

:nono2:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Explain to me why I should EVER watch a scripted show on Fox?

Why should I *ever* get interested?

Alien Nation? Firefly? Terra Nova?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

this is very aggrivating. we really loked Terra Nova... 

VERY DISAPPOINTED IN FOX!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

renbutler said:


> That's funny, because just last night my wife and I were ready to give up on Alcatraz.


I'm multiple episodes behind, but the last episode I watched, I fell asleep during it.

Names like J.J. Abrams, Sam Neill, Jorge Garcia, and Parminder Nagra SHOULD excite me. Heck, Sarah Jones showed more promise in a single episode of "Lone Star" than she does in every episode of "Alcatraz" I've seen so far. I wanted to like it, but it really doesn't do anything for me... I haven't deleted any episodes so far though...

~Alan


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

This suck we liked terra nova also I am really tired of getting into a show and then it just ends


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I kept rereading this statement: "Given Terra Nova's international appeal, however, its studio, 20th Century Fox TV, will attempt to shop the big-budget series to other networks."

From Wikipedia:


> 20th Century Fox Television is the television production division of 20th Century Fox Film Corporation, and a production arm of the Fox Broadcasting Company (both are subsidiaries of the Fox Entertainment Group, in turn part of Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation).


So what's going to happen? The left hand cancels the show and the right hand sells it to a competitor??? I think the whole News Corp operation is in trouble.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I kept rereading this statement: "Given Terra Nova's international appeal, however, its studio, 20th Century Fox TV, will attempt to shop the big-budget series to other networks."
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> So what's going to happen? The left hand cancels the show and the right hand sells it to a competitor??? I think the whole News Corp operation is in trouble.


This is not uncommon and believe it or not, they all do it. In this case, while they are owned by News Corp, these units are still operated as individual units.
As I mentioned in a earlier post, Terra Nova was a very expensive show to produce and as far as I can see Fox could not justify paying out the money it was for a show which was producing mediocre ratings.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Hopefully, SciFi will pick up the program and continue the storyline.... It seems like a perfect fit for them.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

phrelin said:


> I kept rereading this statement: "Given Terra Nova's international appeal, however, its studio, 20th Century Fox TV, will attempt to shop the big-budget series to other networks."
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> So what's going to happen? The left hand cancels the show and the right hand sells it to a competitor??? I think the whole News Corp operation is in trouble.


There are Warner Brothers produced shows that are not on the CW. Paramount produced shows on networks other than CBS and Disney and Universal shop shows to different outlets than the ones they own.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

EdJ said:


> Hopefully, SciFi will pick up the program and continue the storyline.... It seems like a perfect fit for them.


SyFy couldn't afford it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> This is not uncommon and believe it or not, they all do it. In this case, while they are owned by News Corp, these units are still operated as individual units.
> As I mentioned in a earlier post, Terra Nova was a very expensive show to produce and as far as I can see Fox could not justify paying out the money it was for a show which was producing mediocre ratings.





Geronimo said:


> There are Warner Brothers produced shows that are not on the CW. Paramount produced shows on networks other than CBS and Disney and Universal shop shows to different outlets than the ones they own.


Sure many, many shows are sold to outlets other than their "sister" broadcast and cable networks.

But this situation is different. This involves moving a show that already has the heavy up front development and promo costs out of the way. And as I noted elsewhere:


> *"Terra Nova"*
> Production cost financing spread between:
> 
> Amblin Television
> ...


To me there could have been some serious negotiations that would have made continuing the show affordable to the U.S. Fox broadcast network while not wasting all this international effort.

As it stands now, I don't see a viable U.S. move based on ownership issues and channel orientation with the exception of BBCA and Syfy. And cost is a roadblock there if they couldn't make it affordable for Fox. But what do I know?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wonder how the ratings were in the other countries? I think in Oz it did pretty well on TEN, with viewership in the 800,000 range the one time I checked. That's good for down there.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Starz could be a good fit for Terra Nove ... The channel ran Torchwood and has money.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

phrelin said:


> To me there could have been some serious negotiations that would have made continuing the show affordable to the U.S. Fox broadcast network while not wasting all this international effort.


Typically, international rights are a very small piece of the pie. I would not even be surprised to learn that all of those international outlets combined were not paying what Fox alone was for the show. 
I'm pretty sure that there was a strong effort to work something out in order to keep the show but there is always a bottom line on what each party is willing to give. 
Just because Fox has said that Terra Nova is off the schedule for 2012-2013, nothing really is official. It is very possible that the studios will be able to work something out to bring the costs down and bring it more in line with what Fox was willing to pay.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/08/terra-nova-netflix-season-2_n_1330736.html

_'Terra Nova': Netflix Could Save Canceled Steven Spielberg-Produced Drama

"Terra Nova" is on the brink of extinction after being dropped by Fox, but multiple reports confirm Netflix has expressed interest in saving the dinosaur drama from cancellation.

According to EW, 20th Century Fox TV, the studio behind "Terra Nova," is in preliminary talks with Netflix about picking up the show. In recent months, Netflix has made bold moves in beefing up its original programming content. Besides ordering a new season of Fox's cult-hit comedy "Arrested Development," the streaming/DVD loaning service has also trotted out "Lilyhammer," a new web series starring Steve Van Zandt, and begun work on Kevin Spacey's "House of Cards."_


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't really understand the Netflix thing. Yes, having new scripted series is a nice benefit to current subscribers, but I can't imagine someone joining Netflix just so they could watch "House of Cards" or "Terra Nova". Seems like money wasted to me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Its really no different than someone subbing to HBO to watch Boardwalk Empire. I will go back to Netflix when they start airing AD again.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. I don't think I'd pay for a premium channel or Netflix just to get to see a second season of "Terra Nova." It was ok, but not great TV. I'd be ok with the $1 a month we will soon all be paying Fox if it would allow them to support their ongoing scifi efforts. But $10± a month is a pretty heavy buy-in.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> Typically, international rights are a very small piece of the pie. I would not even be surprised to learn that all of those international outlets combined were not paying what Fox alone was for the show.
> I'm pretty sure that there was a strong effort to work something out in order to keep the show but there is always a bottom line on what each party is willing to give.
> Just because Fox has said that Terra Nova is off the schedule for 2012-2013, nothing really is official. It is very possible that the studios will be able to work something out to bring the costs down and bring it more in line with what Fox was willing to pay.


Not necessarily, fluffybear....

(i) From 92-97, domestic (UK) Premier League TV rights were 85% of total. From 2010-2013, domestic rights will be 58% of total.

http://swissramble.blogspot.com/2011/10/revolution-will-be-televised.html

(ii) In 2003, Curse of the Black Pearl grossed 47% of theatrical revenues domestically. By 2011, On Stranger Tides grossed just 25% of its total domestically.

http://campusprogress.org/articles/the_rise_of_the_international_box_office/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Not necessarily, fluffybear....
> 
> (i) From 92-97, domestic (UK) Premier League TV rights were 85% of total. From 2010-2013, domestic rights will be 58% of total.
> 
> ...


Good examples but I'm sorry to say that they don't apply here at all.

In your first example, you are talking about a UK sports league so naturally I would expect international TV rights to be higher. If no one in the USA bid for the TV rights, it is not going to effect the league.

In your second example, you are talking about movie revenue. There are a ton of movies who tend to gross more internationally then domestically.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just to add to the discussion, Canadian eOne which has the series shows "Rookie Blue" on ABC and "The Walking Dead" on AMC now considers the U.S. just one of the targets for distribution, not at all essential. I have a feeling that the eOne profit seeking approach of lower cost productions for international distribution is going to become the model over the next decade.

Way too much money was wasted on "Terra Nova" up front and the show obviously suffered from "the way too many cooks" syndrome, probably as a result of too many folks having too much invested in it including Fox.

I fear there will never be a new "Battlestar Galactica" or "Stargate" series unless the Canadian companies find a way to market more ambitious projects. Right now almost everything scripted on Syfy is produced there. And one of the production companies for "Alcatraz" on Fox is Alcatraz Films of Canada, and a lot of "Alcatraz" is shot using North Shore Studios, North Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

"Terra Nova", of course, is entirely shot in Australia which isn't exactly just a border crossing away from the U.S. None of the production companies are Australian. And they pay to use facilities at Warner Bros. Movieworld in Queensland, Australia (Warner is not one of the production companies). This was a decision that in retrospect looks like an error. It could have been shot in many parts of the Southeast U.S. to keep it from looking like it was shot in Southern California.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Bummer. I liked that show.


There was so much they could have done instead of what they did. It seemed as if they were stuck in sand and spinning their wheels. I realize it takes a few episodes to get to know the cast and I did like the cast, but centering the whole show around that one family...

I wish they would have been given another year to make it more interesting.

Rich


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't really understand the Netflix thing. Yes, having new scripted series is a nice benefit to current subscribers, but I can't imagine someone joining Netflix just so they could watch "House of Cards" or "Terra Nova". Seems like money wasted to me.


Topless dinosaurs!
Gratuitous dino nuudity!
So-mo blood and gore!

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. I don't think I'd pay for a premium channel or Netflix just to get to see a second season of "Terra Nova." It was ok, but not great TV. I'd be ok with the $1 a month we will soon all be paying Fox if it would allow them to support their ongoing scifi efforts. But $10± a month is a pretty heavy buy-in.


I hear you, but if Netflix THINKS it can amount to more subscriptions, then it will work for them. I think they would call it leveraging an asset.

It seems to have been a really expensive prospect for thirteen hours of television. Eight hours and 40 minutes of actual screen time with the commercials removed.

At any rate, I doubt the Netflix deal will happen.


----------



## MrSmartyA (Aug 17, 2008)

I generally stopped watching TV series years ago. The only exception is "The Walking Dead" right now and stuff on HBO/SHO/STARZ.

I usually wait and see if a series actually makes it all the way to a "Good" ending and then I usually buy the whole shebang on Blue-ray at Amazon. No commercials to skip through, no waiting a week, a month, six month for the next episode to arrive. 

On my bullpen is Battlestar Galactica right now. After that I will take on "24" and "Breaking Bad - which is still progress"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MrSmartyA said:


> On my bullpen is Battlestar Galactica right now.


If you only watch shows that make it to a good ending you want to skip this one.


----------



## MrSmartyA (Aug 17, 2008)

You are an ASS.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MrSmartyA said:


> You are an ASS.


Excuse me? I was giving you a friendly tip and this is how you respond? Wow, how nice of you. Didn't your mother teach you manners?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that it? No more Terra Nova?
I ask only so I can perform housekeeping on my DVR.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

The BSG ending sucked big time, I did enjoy the ride though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

armophob said:


> Is that it? No more Terra Nova?
> I ask only so I can perform housekeeping on my DVR.


Yeah. There have been rumors that the show isn't dead. But back in late March Deadline Hollywood reported:


> After two weeks of negotiations, Netflix and Terra Nova producer 20th Century Fox TV could not come to terms on a deal to continue the series on the video streaming service.


That article mentioned that the cast had not been released at that time. But in early April The Hollywood Reporter reported:


> Landon Liboiron is going from a time traveling sci-fi drama to a horror series. The former Terra Nova co-star has been tapped to join Netflix's original series Hemlock Grove, The Hollywood Reporter has learned exclusively


And we've now seen Stephen Lang on "In Plain Sight" though that wasn't a big commitment. Both he and Jason O'Mara are starring in the eight-hour six episode mini-series "To Appomattox" scheduled to be filmed later this year and aired in 2013. Shelley Conn was a guest star in some episodes of the popular BBC drama "Silent Witness" and has been talked about as a possible regular.

Nothing announced yet would preclude a 2013 10-13 episode return, but indications are the show is dead.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Yeah. There have been rumors that the show isn't dead. But............


So to be safe, I should keep the SL for now. Thanks phrelin. I posted the same type request in the "Luck" thread if you have any insight on that program.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Sad to hear about Terra Nova. We really liked the show.
I gave up on Alcatraz after 3 episodes. They all seemed the same. 
I really like ONCE UPON A TIME, SMASH, AWAKE and REVENGE. I am recording TOUCH but haven't watched any of them.
Kind of bummed last year when the cancelled COMBAT HOSPITAL. 
I am totally tired of shows like AMERICAN EGO, DANCING WITH THE PLANETS, THE VOCAL CORD.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris Blount said:


> Bummer. I liked that show.


Me too 
All the good shows get cancelled and the crappy shows go on for ever and aver and ever.....


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Red Orc said:


> Me too
> All the good shows get cancelled and the crappy shows go on for ever and aver and ever.....


Really gives you a perspective on the the average American's intellect doesn't it?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Bummer. I liked that show.


If you liked _Terra Nova_, you might try _Outcasts_ on NetFlix or some other provider of BBC HD content. I've watched three episodes, out of eight, and I think it's better than Terra Nova. Not much computer generated graphics, but the cast is easily as good and the story lines, so far, are much better.

Rich


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

SyFy hasn't been SciFy since they changed their name to SyFy.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Meh. The pilot was great but, with sophomoric scripts, the show quickly moved to "the great middle" of mediocrity after that. We dropped it after the 5th episode or so.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Formulaic network crapola. Agree, promising pilot which turned into Lost in Space. The nets have a way of taking sci-fi and grinding it into safe, unimaginative, write-by-the-numbers pablum for the lowest common denominator of mouth-breather trailer trash. The real dinos are the nets. They'll be extinct in a few short years.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Formulaic network crapola. Agree, promising pilot which turned into Lost in Space. The nets have a way of taking sci-fi and grinding it into safe, unimaginative, write-by-the-numbers pablum for the lowest common denominator of mouth-breather trailer trash. The real dinos are the nets. They'll be extinct in a few short years.


If the nets shink into the tar pits who will replace them?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

1953 said:


> If the nets shink into the tar pits who will replace them?


Teenagers with phone cameras. They already produce better material! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's funny, I keep forgetting this TV show ever existed. I think this thread has been going on longer than the show did.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's funny, I keep forgetting this TV show ever existed. I think this thread has been going on longer than the show did.


This thread was dead and buried.

Then Craig Ferguson went to Scotland to make a few episodes of his show. While he was there last week, CBS reran some old episodes, but the guide data didn't identify them as repeats, instead giving a current "first aired" date. One of those programs was the one right after Fox announced Terra Nova was to be cancelled, and Craig commented on it. I think somebody saw that, thought it was news, and this thread was brought back to life.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, it needed to get stomped on some more to make sure it was dead!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked Terra Nova. 

It definitely got better over time, really gaining strength when a couple of new characters were introduced, but unfortunately too little to late.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

ghontz1 said:


> SyFy hasn't been SciFy since they changed their name to SyFy.


SyFy has sucked ever since First Wave The Invisible Man & Farscape went off the air.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

John Strk said:


> Dammmnnnn you fox all to hell!!! What's next Alcatraz? What's the point of even getting involved with Touch if they can't give any new shows a chance? What are they going to replace these shows with? More garbage like american a-hole or crap factor? Or Nascar? I'm done with fox!


You are being way too nice. I'm sure pin heads at FOX can find something much worse to show.

Network TV is getting more and more difficult to watch every year. I remember when I used to look forward to September to see what new shows were coming out and now I couldn't care less because most of it is execrable at best.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

1953 said:


> If the nets shink into the tar pits who will replace them?


Who cares? I'll watch Little House on the Prairie reruns before I watch most of the brain-melting crap on network TV. Even the commercials for crap like Mike & Molly make me want to jump out of a window...
...twice


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Terrea Nova was a bit of a grand experiement. I'm sure the guys making the decisions ran the numbers back and forth many times before they decided to cancel it. I'd also bet it was a very difficult decision.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When I look at this list on the IMDb Company Credit page...








...I really think that a lot of people struggled to find a way to keep this show in production. And I really think the numbers just couldn't be fudged enough to make it work financially.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah. They had a LOT of incentive to renew it. It must have been a pretty close decision with all those distributors. Try as they might, they just COULDN'T make the bottom line black instead of red. too bad...


----------

